# Pathfinder Chronicles:  Kingmaker



## dungeonydan (Apr 8, 2018)

Well it's been a while but I thought i would start a thread of our attempt to play the Kingmaker adventure path.  Due to the nature of Kingmaker I have also created several open world scenarios for the players.

For full details of how play went please check out my Youtube channel thecaptain1701.

Dramatis Personae:

Dezray:  A human wizard

Tywin:  A gnome wizard

Jurissa:  A human/changeling witch

Yosashi:  A Kitsune Occultist


----------



## dungeonydan (Apr 8, 2018)

Part 1:  Arrival.

Oleg's trading post was literally the back of beyond, the last point of civilisation between Restov and Brevoy before you hit the Stolen Lands.  Four individuals found themselves there following a charter they had picked up to explore the area and deal with banditry.  However, all was not well, Oleg's wife Svetlana revealed that the outpost had been hounded by bandits who had demanded protection money.

The group of adventurers quickly decided to help out the Levesons and set up a trap for the bandits.  Realising that they had just under a day before the bandits returned the party set out to build traps to contain the bandits such as pit traps and fire pits.  And then they waited.

For full details of how play went please check out my Youtube channel thecaptain1701.


----------



## dungeonydan (Apr 21, 2018)

*The bandits arrive*

Happs Bydon was annoyed.  It was bad enough that he had to live in the Thorn camp instead of the main fort, but now he had to get up early to deal with the Levesons, and the worse thing was he wasn't allowed to have his way with Svetlana, and even worse Kressle had not let him share her bed for weeks.  Still, maybe the Levesons may not have the payment, if so everything would change.  Rousing the others the bandits set off and headed north.

*************************************************************************************************************************

It was an hour later, pulling their cart the bandits arrived at the trading post. Happs stood up self-importantly and shouted, "Oi Oleg, open these bloody doors and bring our tax out!".

Oleg, opened the door and the bandits came in.  Four of the bandits walking in immediately fell into a pit that the party had dug, with one of them falling to his death.  
Tywin muttered a few arcane words and magically surrounded the bandits with a circle of lamp oil.
At this point the second group of bandits with Happs raise their bows and started to fit cloth to them to make fire arrows, but when they loosed their arrows they fired poorly, actually killing one of their number in the pit and setting light to the ring of oil.
Flames flicked and billowed up around them, the fight was starting to turn in the party's favour.
Yosashi rode her horse, leaping the pit as the fire billowed and charged the second bandit group, stabbing one of the bandits with her rapier, killing him.
Dezray murmured some arcane worlds and bolts of pure energy struck Happs in the chest.
The second bandit group fired their flaming arrows at the guesthouse at the trading post, setting it alight.
Happs was distracted by this point and being the coward he was he tried to back away, shooting at Yosashi's mount, but to no effect.
Tywin cast a spell causing Happs and the other bandits to fall asleep.
The bandits retaliated by trying to shoot Yosashi, who parried and killed one of them.
Tywin raised his bow but unfortunately the bowstring snapped, hitting him between his eyes and making his vision blurry.
Yoshashi with a mighty blow criticalled one of the bandits by inserting her rapier through his eye.
Recovering from his injury, Tywin shot Happs, killing him and the other bandits started to flee.

The fight at Olegs had ended.
*
Full play through on my Youtube channel:  thecaptain1701*


----------

